# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  New here

## jasbrent

Hello I recently just got 2 African aquatic frogs and noticed today they are nippy at each other after I fed them some blood worms.  Not to sure if they are both males or females or one of each. I am trying to find the difference between them like if one has white dots behind the arm or a longer tail. Anyways is it normal for them to be nippy towards each other? They are in a 5 gallon filtered and heated tank. 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## jasbrent

Oh and they are still scrounging for worms to. I thought I had given them enough but not to sure..... I bought a small pack of frozen blood worms. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## craig121

Hi and welcome
Please take a momment to read the care sheet to keep your frogs happy
Maybe think about a bigger tank very soon,try not to feed to much blood
worms it's thought this can cause bloat, a single nightcrawler will be
much appreciated 



http://www.theamphibian.co.uk/africa...care_sheet.htm

----------


## jasbrent

> Hi and welcome
> Please take a momment to read the care sheet to keep your frogs happy
> Maybe think about a bigger tank very soo 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theamphibian.co.uk/africa...care_sheet.htm


Sorry maybe I posted in wrong spot. I have African Dwarf Frogs. I hear it is 1 gallon tank per frog. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## numb3rb0y

I don't normally see my ADFs nipping each other, but I don't think they can do any real damage with the lack of teeth and being so weak and with smaller claws than african clawed frogs.

----------


## jasbrent

> I don't normally see my ADFs nipping each other, but I don't think they can do any real damage with the lack of teeth and being so weak and with smaller claws than african clawed frogs.


It seemed to be more of a "stay away from my food" or leave me alone" nip. I think. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk

----------

